# Dirty kid building cabin in woods. Looking for people who want to hang out in south west quebec and help garden food and forage the land



## EJ1312 (Jan 27, 2021)

Kipawa quebec 


I am Dual citizenship canada usa . 


Lookong for backup and folk to join in on a anarcho community


----------



## RACC00NHands (Jan 28, 2021)

bowtie1312 said:


> Kipawa quebec
> 
> 
> I am Dual citizenship canada usa .
> ...


That’s so cool! I wish I was near Quebec!


----------



## EJ1312 (Jan 28, 2021)

Lets link up! Nowhere is far!


----------



## Gypsybones (Feb 1, 2021)

Too cold, boarders closed. 



...how long before climate change turns America's hat into a subtropical climate?


----------



## Tony G (Feb 6, 2021)

Its way to hard to get into Canada now and if you get caught you have to pay for your food and board while in jail yeah not risking it good luck though


----------



## MrFeels (Mar 12, 2021)

Hey I'm doing the same over in Ak! Are you milling your own limber and building with logs?


----------



## lochnessless (Mar 21, 2021)

bowtie1312 said:


> Kipawa quebec
> 
> 
> I am Dual citizenship canada usa .
> ...


I have a lot of farming experience, would like to know more about what you're all up to


----------



## AG Golda (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi  how did this go ? Still on the land ?


----------



## EJ1312 (Aug 4, 2021)

MrFeels said:


> Hey I'm doing the same over in Ak! Are you milling your own limber and building with logs?





MrFeels said:


> Hey I'm doing the same over in Ak! Are you milling your own limber and building with logs?




Hey i havent started milling yet but i have a Base in Kipawa Quebec off the lake. I was going to stay in Quebec and start building around the end of march but i decided to go tramp out west and spent 5 months out there busking and travelling around. I just got back to soutwestern quebec and am now thinking of maybe starting up some work. I was going to use a chainsaw to mill my own lumber. For the time being i have a 2 bredroom apartment that would be able to accommodate kids who want to come live in the bush. I am located in a fishing and hunting mecca off of Lake Kipawa. Which in (Algonquin translation) is 'Fresh Water' 

I am thinking of taking a dash into the martimes to busk and explore a little bit if the country that i havent seen yet, 

But will keep updated. 

Here are some photos of what i am trying to achieve.


----------



## EJ1312 (Aug 4, 2021)

lochnessless said:


> I have a lot of farming experience, would like to know more about what you're all up to




Hey lochnessless sorry for the late reply, i was going to start the project in april but i decided to make a dash outwest to travel and busk around. I spent 5 months on the road and ended up having crazy adventures. I am located off of Kipawa lake Quebec and have shelter for kids who are into the project, i have a weekly budget of 500$ to invest into a homestead for Misfit travellers/ hobos who want to get out of the bigger citys amd live a somewhat primitive lifestyle and grow food and live off grid, i am thinking of launching the project soon but need some motivation. The apartment i have is Low cost and is very spacious. I am willing to accommodate kids who are willing to jump on the project. 

Here are some photos of what i plan to have built up.


----------



## EJ1312 (Aug 4, 2021)

AG Golda said:


> Hi  how did this go ? Still on the land ?



Hey AG Golda sorry for the late response, 

I was going to launch the project in april but i made a dash outwest to Busk and to travel around. I spent 5 months out on the coast but and now back in the area where the farm/homestead will be made up,
I Am now thinking of making a dash to the eastcoast and then working in the west for the month of September on a farm, i have a plan to build longhouses or common cabins to accommodate kids who want to help and who want to get out of the bigger citys and live a somewhat primitive lifestyle, i have a budget of 500 a week to work on this project but alot of time. And with the right help this could become a reality in no time. i am located off a Lake called lake kipawa,

Here are some photos of ideas and inspiration


----------



## AG Golda (Aug 4, 2021)

EJ1312 said:


> Hey AG Golda sorry for the late response,
> 
> I was going to launch the project in april but i made a dash outwest to Busk and to travel around. I spent 5 months out on the coast but and now back in the area where the farm/homestead will be made up,
> I Am now thinking of making a dash to the eastcoast and then working in the west for the month of September on a farm, i have a plan to build longhouses or common cabins to accommodate kids who want to help and who want to get out of the bigger citys and live a somewhat primitive lifestyle, i have a budget of 500 a week to work on this project but alot of time. And with the right help this could become a reality in no time. i am located off a Lake called lake kipawa,
> ...


That is amazing !!!! Super exciting...wow hope you liked the west coast! I've never been west of ontario but will get there by fall for sure... what do u do for busking ? Also let me know when you dash out east! I'm headed to NS from quebec right now and it would be cool to meet up!


----------



## EJ1312 (Aug 4, 2021)

I play instruments like Banjo , mandolin some fiddle, and i am starting to look into make a living from Carving random folk arts. I am headed to east in next few days will keep ya posted!


----------



## AG Golda (Aug 4, 2021)

EJ1312 said:


> I play instruments like Banjo , mandolin some fiddle, and i am starting to look into make a living from Carving random folk arts. I am headed to east in next few days will keep ya posted!


That is awesome !!!!!! I do art and spin poi but I wanna get some music going .... wanna learn the ukelele next 🤩 I play guitar but that's too big for me to carry lol... yes lemme know ! Have a good one


----------

